# Creating a new port



## gpatrick (Sep 20, 2017)

Presently, there is a binary package for NetRexx 2.05 which is over a decade old and the most recent version available is NetRexx 3.05 GA and soon 3.06 will be released with 4.0 in the works.

The GA version is binary files with documentation, so no compiling is needed, unlike a checkout of the current source.

How would I create a port for NetRexx which has a requirement of Java?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2017)

Porter's handbook: 6.15. Using Java

Simply copy the original java/netrexx port and adjust what's needed. That's usually the easiest way.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2017)

Just do what I do, use the search function on Freshports


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2017)

gpatrick said:


> In pkg-plist how are these set?
> %%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%
> %%PORTEXAMPLES%%%%EXAMPLESDIR%%


5.16.4. Install Additional Documentation


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 3, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Just do what I do, use the search function on Freshports



/usr/bin/whereis is also good alternative.



gpatrick said:


> I'm back to this again. Since the version in ports is probably at least 10 years old, would it be best to just create this as a new port instead of an updated port?



Nope. You can even build a completely new port if necessary but you should provide the patch/diff over the current one. 

Cheers!


----------

